# Prarie dogs



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Where do they go in the winter? are they still out? I went a month ago and I have never laughed so hard at the misfortune of a rodent in my life. .204 does wonders to those things. Just wondering if those little acrobats are still willing to perform for me in the winter when the snow hits the ground


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nam............ P-dogs do not hybernate during the winter. They will come out as long as the sun is shining. The .204 has become my preferred choice for the rodent. It does a heck of a job on them. They say they only have their pups once a year in the first part of June.

What load do you use ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al is on it. 

They are out in the winter and not as wary IMHO.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Al I use the hornady 32 gr V-Max, but I also just started using the walmart 34gr winchester jacketed hollow point simply because I couldnt find some hornadys for last trip. Anyhow I was shooting side to side with a buddy with a .223 and the .204 makes more of a mess and causes the dogs to do some better acrobatics. It was also a huge advantage to watch the after math through the scope. Seeing a prarie dog with ground in the background and then blue sky is something that I will never forget.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How long have you been shooting the wiley P-dogs ? It is a grissly task, but someone has to do it. :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Say, where would one go to shoot said prarie dogs. I bought a heavy barreled .243 a few years ago and have not even taken a critters life with it yet. It's starting to grow female parts :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

South Dakota, Wyoming, Montanna, North Dakota, Idaho, Colorado and Utah. I have heard that Colorado is trying to ban varmint hunting. Can you say stupid. :roll: 

That's all the closer I'm going to get you. :lol:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have obligated myself to such and arduous task only once. The amount of satisfaction that comes from observing those rodents in their natural habitat is only exceeded when those observations are disrupted by a sudden exlposion resulting in an ariel performance. Because of its ability to relieve tension and to cause such large amounts of amusement I have decided to keep all my brass and reload in order to more fully enjoy such an experience. As far as locations go I will reveal only what the Upland game proclamation exposes. Areas marked on the proclamation are generally populated.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet, I'll have to get out the map and check things out. That sounds like a good time.


----------

